

OpenIDAvatar - Link your OpenID to an email used on gravatar - ptarjan
http://paulisageek.com/openidavatar/

======
mooism2
Is there not a way OpenID providers can provide avatars directly?

~~~
ErrantX
well Gravatar is a fairly established service, it makes some sense to make use
of it (because a lot of people could well have a gravatar anyway :))

~~~
mooism2
On the other hand, it strikes me as odd, when using a decentralised method of
identifying myself, to use a centralised means of providing my avatar.
Particularly when that centralised means depends on _2_ third-party sites
(Gravatar and OpenIDAvatar) being up.

~~~
ErrantX
true. I know there was a proposal at one point to set an avatar standard
within the OpenID protocol. But I think it fizzled out.

